# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  ASAJA Y UAGA solicitan que se reúna la Mesa de la Sequía para buscar soluciones a la falta de agua

## sergi1907

Mié, 07/09/2011

Europa Press
Los sindicatos agrarios ASAJA Y UAGA han solicitado que se reúna la Mesa de la Sequía para buscar soluciones a la falta de agua. El presidente de ASAJA Huesca, Fernando Luna, ha criticado, de nuevo, que la actual falta de recursos hídricos responde a un "problema estructural". HUESCA, 6 (EUROPA PRESS) 

 Los sindicatos agrarios ASAJA Y UAGA han solicitado que se reúna la Mesa de la Sequía para buscar soluciones a la falta de agua. El presidente de ASAJA Huesca, Fernando Luna, ha criticado, de nuevo, que la actual falta de recursos hídricos responde a un "problema estructural". 

 Los sistemas de riego actuales, el Canal de Aragón y Cataluña y Riegos del Altoaragón, sólo pueden almacenar agua para un año. Según ha explicado Luna, con los buenos precios del cereal del primavera, muchos agricultores se han lanzado masivamente a sembrar maíz, girasol y alfalfa. Una situación que "ha sacado de nuevo a la luz las carencias de agua en nuestra comunidad". 

 Luna pide que se reúna no sólo la Mesa de la Sequía, sino todos los colectivos implicados en materia de agua para buscar soluciones definitivas. Ha trasladado que "vamos a llegar muy justos y en algún caso puntual nos vamos a quedar sin agua, por lo tanto solicitamos que se reúna la Mesa de la Sequía y la Comisión del Agua y todos los organismos implicados para intentar aprovechar este bien que lo tenemos en abundancia en Aragón y no lo sabemos almacenar y da un valor añadido a estas tierras". 

 En el caso de la fruta parte de la campaña ya está salvada porque ha ido este año muy adelantada, sin embargo, todavía quedan en el campo variedades tardías que sí pueden verse afectadas de manera significativa.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/94880

----------


## Salut

Pues lo tienen bien fácil: que se planten menos cultivos de regadío. Total, para el valor añadido que tienen el maíz, el girasol o la alfalfa....

----------


## albertillovernel

El _problema estructural_ del que hablan no es por falta de agua, sino por abuso del regadío; tendrán que ponerse de acuerdo qué planta cada cual. Esto tiene las mismas connotaciones que el supuesto "libre mercado", donde cada cual se lanza de forma individual a producir lo que le deja mayor rentabilidad...pero los recursos siguen siendo finitos; el reparto, entonces, es difícil, y la única solución que se contempla es aumentar la explotación del recurso por encima de lo razonable. Creo que el problema es endémico en todas las agrupaciones agrarias y de regantes.
Saludos.

----------

